# GiGi Hadid - 2016 Fall READY-TO-WEAR Giambattista Valli fashion show Paris Fashion Week 2016 x36



## brian69 (8 März 2016)

​


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2016)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## ass20 (8 März 2016)

Thanks so much


----------



## koftus89 (9 März 2016)

sehr schön. danke.


----------



## lord inferno (9 März 2016)

Danke danke!! Wow!


----------



## Paint (21 Mai 2016)

schönes Bildchen


----------

